# Hgh and how to use it



## A-dildo-is4-ever (Oct 17, 2010)

Who has used HGH and can describe how to use this ?


----------



## BillHicksFan (Oct 18, 2010)

Inject it into the urethral orifice and then tie an elastic band around your knob.


----------



## unclem (Oct 19, 2010)

in my opinion dont waste your money on it as it dont give you that much gains for the price.


----------



## MDR (Oct 19, 2010)

If you give a little background, such as how long you have been training what your training looks like your age and diet, you will get more responses.


----------



## Ladyhawke (Nov 4, 2010)

*Good Stuff*

I have use it and like it alot.  It is kind of expensive, but great.  Gives you a more "youthful" look and feel.  Dosage can very a little.  If you want to contact me, I can tell you what worked for me.


----------



## proxy10 (Nov 5, 2010)

youthful look and feel? I don't think so.


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 5, 2010)

so, I am told to stay away from it, for it doesn't work for women.  Why?

Does it have something that is too much for the female body?


----------



## nd2bhge (Nov 13, 2010)

My wife does 1iu 5on 2off and so far all is good!!!


----------



## hb1 (Nov 14, 2010)

*hOW TO uSE HGH*

Jintropin, a potent human growth hormone (HGH), is manufactured by GeneScience Pharmaceutical Co., Ltd. HGH is a natural substance that is excreted by the pituitary glands in the human body. As a person ages, the level of HGH that their body produces decreases. However, Jintropin works to raise levels of HGH back to a youth-like level, therefore aiding in muscle growth, weight loss, and anti-aging. 

Human growth hormone works by increasing the amount of IGF-1 that a person's liver excretes. IGF-1 increases cell count and repairs damaged cells. Therefore, Jintropin works indirectly to increase muscle density, decrease fat, and slow the progression of aging by increasing the level of IGF-1 produced in one's body. 

Jintropin has been used successfully by body builders since its release in China seven years ago. By using Jintropin, one can increase the size of their pre-determined muscle cells. After puberty, a person can only work to increase size of their pre-determined muscle cells. Human growth hormone raises the level of IGF-1 in a person's body back to their pre-pubescent level, therefore allowing them to grow new muscle cells. 

Because Jintropin aids in muscle cell growth, it allows one to develop an ideal muscle density. And, unlike steroids that cause you to gain mostly water weight, human growth hormone promotes only growth of lean muscle. 

As a body building drug, Jintropin increases lean body mass, shortens recovery time between workouts, and enhances overall performance with less risk of detection than other performance-enhancing drugs. Additionally, it strengthens joints and ligaments and heals damaged tissue. Other body building benefits of Jintropin include increased protein synthesis abilities, an increase in the amount of insulin a person can use effectively, and an increase in the amount of anabolic steroids a person can use effectively. 

Another beneficial effect of human growth hormone is heightened energy levels and metabolism. Naturally produced HGH is responsible for these effects in children, and, by using Jintropin as an adult, you can feel the same energy as you did in your youth. An increased metabolism means increased fat loss. In fact, Jintropin can cause weight loss even without exercise. 

As an anti-ageing drug, human growth hormone is one of the most effective products on the market. Aging, in fact, is caused by the decreasing levels of HGH in one's body. As a person ages, their body becomes lass and lass capable of repairing their damaged cells. HGH heals the damaged cells that are most responsible for aging. Jintropin promotes smoother and less-wrinkled skin by repairing damaged skin cells. It strengthens bones, even those that have been damaged by osteoporosis. Additionally, it can repair damaged brain cells and prevent memory loss. 

Human growth hormone drugs are not new to the medical world. Many major pharmaceutical companies have been manufacturing HGH for years. However, it is only distributed by prescription for children who suffer with growth deficiencies. Additionally, purchasing HGH from a major pharmaceutical company is very expensive. 

However, body builders have been purchasing HGH on the black market and using it successfully for years. Jintropin, the most potent form of human growth hormone, is similar to Humatrope -- an American brand of HGH that is prescribed by physicians and is up to 4 times more expensive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Jintropin, a potent human growth hormone (HGH), is manufactured by GeneScience Pharmaceutical Co., Ltd. HGH is a natural substance that is excreted by the pituitary glands in the human body. As a person ages, the level of HGH that their body produces decreases. However, Jintropin works to raise levels of HGH back to a youth-like level, therefore aiding in muscle growth, weight loss, and anti-aging. 

Human growth hormone works by increasing the amount of IGF-1 that a person's liver excretes. IGF-1 increases cell count and repairs damaged cells. Therefore, Jintropin works indirectly to increase muscle density, decrease fat, and slow the progression of aging by increasing the level of IGF-1 produced in one's body. 

Jintropin has been used successfully by body builders since its release in China seven years ago. By using Jintropin, one can increase the size of their pre-determined muscle cells. After puberty, a person can only work to increase size of their pre-determined muscle cells. Human growth hormone raises the level of IGF-1 in a person's body back to their pre-pubescent level, therefore allowing them to grow new muscle cells. 

Because Jintropin aids in muscle cell growth, it allows one to develop an ideal muscle density. And, unlike steroids that cause you to gain mostly water weight, human growth hormone promotes only growth of lean muscle. 

As a body building drug, Jintropin increases lean body mass, shortens recovery time between workouts, and enhances overall performance with less risk of detection than other performance-enhancing drugs. Additionally, it strengthens joints and ligaments and heals damaged tissue. Other body building benefits of Jintropin include increased protein synthesis abilities, an increase in the amount of insulin a person can use effectively, and an increase in the amount of anabolic steroids a person can use effectively. 

Another beneficial effect of human growth hormone is heightened energy levels and metabolism. Naturally produced HGH is responsible for these effects in children, and, by using Jintropin as an adult, you can feel the same energy as you did in your youth. An increased metabolism means increased fat loss. In fact, Jintropin can cause weight loss even without exercise. 

As an anti-ageing drug, human growth hormone is one of the most effective products on the market. Aging, in fact, is caused by the decreasing levels of HGH in one's body. As a person ages, their body becomes lass and lass capable of repairing their damaged cells. HGH heals the damaged cells that are most responsible for aging. Jintropin promotes smoother and less-wrinkled skin by repairing damaged skin cells. It strengthens bones, even those that have been damaged by osteoporosis. Additionally, it can repair damaged brain cells and prevent memory loss. 

Human growth hormone drugs are not new to the medical world. Many major pharmaceutical companies have been manufacturing HGH for years. However, it is only distributed by prescription for children who suffer with growth deficiencies. Additionally, purchasing HGH from a major pharmaceutical company is very expensive. 

However, body builders have been purchasing HGH on the black market and using it successfully for years. Jintropin, the most potent form of human growth hormone, is similar to Humatrope -- an American brand of HGH that is prescribed by physicians and is up to 4 times more expensive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jintropin, a potent human growth hormone (HGH), is manufactured by GeneScience Pharmaceutical Co., Ltd. HGH is a natural substance that is excreted by the pituitary glands in the human body. As a person ages, the level of HGH that their body produces decreases. However, Jintropin works to raise levels of HGH back to a youth-like level, therefore aiding in muscle growth, weight loss, and anti-aging. 

Human growth hormone works by increasing the amount of IGF-1 that a person's liver excretes. IGF-1 increases cell count and repairs damaged cells. Therefore, Jintropin works indirectly to increase muscle density, decrease fat, and slow the progression of aging by increasing the level of IGF-1 produced in one's body. 

Jintropin has been used successfully by body builders since its release in China seven years ago. By using Jintropin, one can increase the size of their pre-determined muscle cells. After puberty, a person can only work to increase size of their pre-determined muscle cells. Human growth hormone raises the level of IGF-1 in a person's body back to their pre-pubescent level, therefore allowing them to grow new muscle cells. 

Because Jintropin aids in muscle cell growth, it allows one to develop an ideal muscle density. And, unlike steroids that cause you to gain mostly water weight, human growth hormone promotes only growth of lean muscle. 

As a body building drug, Jintropin increases lean body mass, shortens recovery time between workouts, and enhances overall performance with less risk of detection than other performance-enhancing drugs. Additionally, it strengthens joints and ligaments and heals damaged tissue. Other body building benefits of Jintropin include increased protein synthesis abilities, an increase in the amount of insulin a person can use effectively, and an increase in the amount of anabolic steroids a person can use effectively. 

Another beneficial effect of human growth hormone is heightened energy levels and metabolism. Naturally produced HGH is responsible for these effects in children, and, by using Jintropin as an adult, you can feel the same energy as you did in your youth. An increased metabolism means increased fat loss. In fact, Jintropin can cause weight loss even without exercise. 

As an anti-ageing drug, human growth hormone is one of the most effective products on the market. Aging, in fact, is caused by the decreasing levels of HGH in one's body. As a person ages, their body becomes lass and lass capable of repairing their damaged cells. HGH heals the damaged cells that are most responsible for aging. Jintropin promotes smoother and less-wrinkled skin by repairing damaged skin cells. It strengthens bones, even those that have been damaged by osteoporosis. Additionally, it can repair damaged brain cells and prevent memory loss. 

Human growth hormone drugs are not new to the medical world. Many major pharmaceutical companies have been manufacturing HGH for years. However, it is only distributed by prescription for children who suffer with growth deficiencies. Additionally, purchasing HGH from a major pharmaceutical company is very expensive. 

However, body builders have been purchasing HGH on the black market and using it successfully for years. Jintropin, the most potent form of human growth hormone, is similar to Humatrope -- an American brand of HGH that is prescribed by physicians and is up to 4 times more expensive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jintropin, a potent human growth hormone (HGH), is manufactured by GeneScience Pharmaceutical Co., Ltd. HGH is a natural substance that is excreted by the pituitary glands in the human body. As a person ages, the level of HGH that their body produces decreases. However, Jintropin works to raise levels of HGH back to a youth-like level, therefore aiding in muscle growth, weight loss, and anti-aging. 

Human growth hormone works by increasing the amount of IGF-1 that a person's liver excretes. IGF-1 increases cell count and repairs damaged cells. Therefore, Jintropin works indirectly to increase muscle density, decrease fat, and slow the progression of aging by increasing the level of IGF-1 produced in one's body. 

Jintropin has been used successfully by body builders since its release in China seven years ago. By using Jintropin, one can increase the size of their pre-determined muscle cells. After puberty, a person can only work to increase size of their pre-determined muscle cells. Human growth hormone raises the level of IGF-1 in a person's body back to their pre-pubescent level, therefore allowing them to grow new muscle cells. 

Because Jintropin aids in muscle cell growth, it allows one to develop an ideal muscle density. And, unlike steroids that cause you to gain mostly water weight, human growth hormone promotes only growth of lean muscle. 

As a body building drug, Jintropin increases lean body mass, shortens recovery time between workouts, and enhances overall performance with less risk of detection than other performance-enhancing drugs. Additionally, it strengthens joints and ligaments and heals damaged tissue. Other body building benefits of Jintropin include increased protein synthesis abilities, an increase in the amount of insulin a person can use effectively, and an increase in the amount of anabolic steroids a person can use effectively. 

Another beneficial effect of human growth hormone is heightened energy levels and metabolism. Naturally produced HGH is responsible for these effects in children, and, by using Jintropin as an adult, you can feel the same energy as you did in your youth. An increased metabolism means increased fat loss. In fact, Jintropin can cause weight loss even without exercise. 

As an anti-ageing drug, human growth hormone is one of the most effective products on the market. Aging, in fact, is caused by the decreasing levels of HGH in one's body. As a person ages, their body becomes lass and lass capable of repairing their damaged cells. HGH heals the damaged cells that are most responsible for aging. Jintropin promotes smoother and less-wrinkled skin by repairing damaged skin cells. It strengthens bones, even those that have been damaged by osteoporosis. Additionally, it can repair damaged brain cells and prevent memory loss. 

Human growth hormone drugs are not new to the medical world. Many major pharmaceutical companies have been manufacturing HGH for years. However, it is only distributed by prescription for children who suffer with growth deficiencies. Additionally, purchasing HGH from a major pharmaceutical company is very expensive. 

However, body builders have been purchasing HGH on the black market and using it successfully for years. Jintropin, the most potent form of human growth hormone, is similar to Humatrope -- an American brand of HGH that is prescribed by physicians and is up to 4 times more expensive. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I HOPE IT IS OK TO POST THIS LINK

*ALTHOUGH WE CARRY HYGETROPIN, AND NOT JINTROPIN, THIS IS A USEFUL ARTICLE ON THE JINTROPIN SITE IMO.*

MIXING: when adding the water to the powder always release the water slowly and down the side of the glass. This will assure that the compound remains intact. GH by nature is fragile. Once the water is in gently swirl the solution. DO NOT SHAKE. Continue to swirl until all is dissolved. 

WHERE TO INJECT: The most readily absorbed area is the inner thigh. This should be done subq. by pinching a small fold and injecting in the middle. I do not recommend the abdomen as the fat tends to slow absorption. GH can be injected anywhere subq.though. 

LENGTH OF USE: Growth does not elicit results immediately. The time span involved to see results varies from 2 weeks to 3 months. The better matched compounds to human DNA(Jintropin) is much quicker than say the Serostim with regard to results. If you cannot stay on GH for at least 4 months dont waste your money. This usually requires about 4 kits,not cheap. 


Result of well being, some lipolysis,improved skin appearance: *2iu daily* 
Moderate lipolysis, better sleep, more energy: *3iu daily* 
Begin to see fullness in the muscle,advanced lipolysis: *4iu daily* 
Muscular hypertrophy, feeling like a king, full as hell: *5iu daily* 

The above might be a little too simple but you get the picture. GH is a long term investment that can not be done half assed to see results. 

WHEN TO TAKE: our natural GH levels are highest 2 hours after sleep and lowest in the morning. Since we want to take advantage of both natural and exogenous GH, it is best to take half in the morning upon waking and the other half between post workout and sleep. The second best would be to take it all in the morning. Never take GH close to bed,as that will eventually downgrade the natural production. We want to take advantage of all the IGF that we can


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 20, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> so, I am told to stay away from it, for it doesn't work for women.  Why?
> 
> Does it have something that is too much for the female body?



Who told you that? hGH, or HUMAN growth hormone (i.e. not MALE-ONLY growth hormone) is a natural component of what makes us human. It regulates our general ability to remain youthful. Natural production drops over the course of time, being optimally produced around what we generally call the prime of youth - e.g. late teens, early 20s. 

Anti-aging clients use it to supplement their reduced natural production for improved healing and generally more optimal bodily operation as they get older. You'd find (usually more wealthy - cuz its not cheap) older folks checking into it. I have heard anecdotally that hGH therapy does amazing things for healing, but you probably won't find the AMA or any doctor openly publishing these experiences or claims.

Athletes use it to supplement for performance / recovery. The difference between this application vs that for anti-aging is the amount, and the use of formal monitoring processes to supplement w/ "optimal amounts" - with the purpose of supplementing natural production to get to the optimal amount produced in 'prime of youth' vs some really heavy doses 'to get big'.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 20, 2010)

you are so desirable Sassy


----------



## Nightowl (Nov 21, 2010)

Sassy,

When would you suggest this HGH? Is there something such as a required body fat percentage like "var" that one has to have before usage for full and maximum results?  I read what you wrote and funny this hgh was the first one I chose, but my mixer suggested no.  Not too sure as to why, but will ask again.  Can I ask another question, I am to start hdrol, but what is mdrol within a female's body?  Is it for men only? If so, why?

Nightowl


----------



## sassy69 (Dec 1, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> Sassy,
> 
> When would you suggest this HGH? Is there something such as a required body fat percentage like "var" that one has to have before usage for full and maximum results?  I read what you wrote and funny this hgh was the first one I chose, but my mixer suggested no.  Not too sure as to why, but will ask again.  Can I ask another question, I am to start hdrol, but what is mdrol within a female's body?  Is it for men only? If so, why?
> 
> Nightowl



What is a "mixer"?

It depends on what your goals are and your age. If you're < 35, personally I don't think you're going to get that much out of it because your natural levels should still be reasonablly optimal. 

If you are looking to use it w/ another steroid or a pro-hormone, then it will generally 'boost' the effects of the anabolic / androgenic compound, as well as supporting general recovery, healing, wellness.

If this "mixer" is "telling" you to go on this stuff (mdrol) then this person should be able to give you a reasonable explanation of what it is and why you're supposed to go on it. If they can't then IMO they are full of shit and dont' trust them. (In other words, they don't know what it is and what the effect on women is either....)

Generally pro-hormones are labeled as not for boys < 18 and women. The manufacturers don't want the liability of recommending a test booster or steroid / steroid precursor for women. Hell, most doctors won't touch testosterone for women because there is so little published / researched about its effects on women. 

Maybe heavyiron or some of the other folks here can add more about this particular product. I don't know much about it. I would google it (mdrol, women) and read everything you can find, it will mostly be stuff written about or by men, but you may find stuff about or by women. Understand that even w/ OTC stuff you're screwing w/ your hormone profile. W/ orals you're also screwing w/ your liver (you'll want to include some liver support) and typically for women, anythign that screws w/ your hormone profile will also screw w/ the balance of "good" and "bad" vaginal bacteria, potentially resulting in yeast infections, so also include acidophilus to help w/ that.

Typically you'll experience acne, mass gain, potentially some water gain. I wouldn't run any of that stuff for more than 4 weeks.

Bottom line, YOU need to understand what someone else is suggesting you put in your body, because you are the one who has to deal w/ the results and the sides. No one can guarantee how you will respond because each person has their own body chemistry & hormone profile. Further since you are female, you are going to be more sensitive to an order of magnitude jump in your testosterone levels and there's little published about it. It becomes your own personal experiment. And since you're dealing w/ hormone levels and compounds being present in your body, you can't expec to just start or stop the cycle and have the effects go away immediatley like taking aspirin for a headache. The compound has to clear your system before the sides are gone. (I don't know what the detection time is of Mdrol...)


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 2, 2010)

Mixer, is an old word that is used as a descriptive, some would say, "He's a king mixer" and that would tell a party that he loves to stir up shit. But then the word, for my meaning is my mentor on the use of steroids, as well tells me what I need to take and why. That's cleared up.

I didn't get a full chance to research this mdrol, as I will...because it now has got me curious, and would be in my better interest to learn about what I am getting into.

Hdrol, was recommended for me, and not Mdrol. I believe, I am the culprit on the why for mdrol. I've a feeling your ability as well as other here are going too deep with body transmittal and biological breakdowns and conversions, for me, but I am interested in hearing with what the suggestions for a woman 44 and another 45 might be for their benefits, with hdrol as well any such recommendations with HGH or/and pro-hormones.

You make a lot of sense with the references and usage of women in the pursuit of the steroids and the concept of making muscle and so on. With your reference to that of little to none available within research to just articles of" Women and the advancements of steroid use" I have little to no such means for referrals of these issues, but still have again seeked into books that have 9' tenths with men as the focus. I've asked about some female mags, as many of us, would far rather be within the grounds of production of muscle, and fat loss and cutting and ripping on the "Female" side then that of always looking at a male or a label which indeed is focused on the "men." Is it because most have the testostrone need to build? I am thinking too far? 

Nevertheless, I will continue with research after this semester ends, and see just what I can bring forth here on the issues of Mdrol and other "so called 'Manly' type steroids."

thanks!


----------



## sassy69 (Dec 2, 2010)

You're simply not going to find a lot published on women's health and hese sorts of things - I've been active on muscle boards for the last 10 yrs and there's very little out there. That's why I was saying it is your own personal chemistry experiment. You can read up on everything you find available, including women's experiences as they've posted (which are also very limited) and get the gist of things that can happen as opposed to 'sure thing" information. Its all a calculated experiment. Slow & low in your dosing and choose compounds w/ short half-lives & detection times so they will clear faster if you don't like the sides. 

And if you're not comfortable w/ any part of the discussion, then simply don't go there. No one says you "have" to do anything. There's a full spectrum of things you can learn about how to manipulate your body for results just w/ diet & training. Protein is the best anabolic and diet & training are your most reliable routes to results.


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 3, 2010)

Sassy,

I know, it is a darn shame that the women that have built themselves and have made such the impact are not at our needs.  I speak as a complete beginner, and I would've love to have heard their words and make more of myself with them and less of men, as I think in the long run most women, would say.  (I love men, in the private, don't get me wrong on that by a long shot) But it is indeed for many women a necessary measurement for them to have those women to relate to as well their photos and necessary publishings pertaining to "Women" while learning and/or looking into that spectrum of hobbies or everyday living or becoming a pro!

I hope more emphasis is brought forth by future books and publishings with women.
Thank you for your input, it's indeed all so true.


----------



## JPN (Dec 4, 2010)

dont waste your money on that


----------

